# Adding links to a chain



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I broke the chain on my rider today and was wondering the best way to replace two links. I have a another chain to take the links from but I am not sure the best way to remove the links. I have tried grinding and drilling with no luck.

Thnaks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to make sure both chains are the same pitch and width chain, you will need a couple of master links to put the chain back together if you are adding link(s) to the chain. You should be able to grind off the head from the pin on the link and then pop the tie strap off of the connecting link, the roller link is the small inside link with the rollers in it, one link has 2 rollers.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

Yep both chains are the same. I have been trying to do it the way you have descibed. The problem I seem to have is when i try to re use the roller link and the pins. I have a problem getting the roller pins inserted into the master link. They need to go into the tie strap holes and when I try to press them in via a vise i bend the links. i tried drill the holes bigger but that didn't work out to well. Maybe I should just shorten them?

Thanks for the help. I will try again now that I know that it is the right method.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may not have the correct master links, they should slide easily on and off the links without the need of a vise or press. You should be able to install them by hand.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

yeah I was starting to wonder about that. I will try to find a different parts store and give it another try.

thanks again


----------

